# 6-Year-Old Boys Caught Having Sex At Day Camp [ O_O!!!! ]



## Tuan (Jun 21, 2010)

> *LEESBURG, Fla. -- Two 6-year-old boys were caught performing oral and  anal sex at a day camp in Leesburg.*
> 
> The mother of one of the boys told WESH 2 News that her 6-year old son  came home describing oral and anal sex acts he took part in at the  city-run summer camp.
> 
> ...





i dont know what to say to this...except..OMFGSICKWTF!!!!!
&& the boy who taught them..forgot to mention do it to a GIRL. but still.....ADSLKFJSDKFJLS


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 21, 2010)

wow they learn earier everyday
on a serious note it should be a concern on where they are learning it


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my God what


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 21, 2010)

This is like ur second fucking story with children in the same week. Do u intentionally look for stories like these?


----------



## Altron (Jun 21, 2010)

words cannot describe this....................


----------



## Psycho (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome homosexual boys are awesome

their parents must be so proud...


----------



## Rpg Exposition (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh thats sick... Well i guess those kids are fucked up for life now.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 21, 2010)

I know I'm going to hell for laughing but Jesus Christ these kids were having *anal* sex.


----------



## Tuan (Jun 21, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> This is like ur second fucking story with children in the same week. Do u intentionally look for stories like these?




of course not..


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## emROARS (Jun 21, 2010)

Stick it in his pooper...?


----------



## Kyōraku (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn thats pretty sick buttsex...
Fuck awful


----------



## Arishem (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wait until Japan catches wind of this.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, and I always regretted that I never got to go to summer camps and shit. Until now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2010)

damned young kids


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jun 21, 2010)

I blame rainbow bacon for this.


----------



## the box (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 21, 2010)

This is how pedo's are born


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 21, 2010)

God has a mom?


----------



## Psycho (Jun 21, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> God has a mom?



sure, and he had sex with her to be born, christians call her the virgin mary


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

WTF? I mean I know that some kids end up learning about sex early in life from seeing something online or something like that....but an 8 year old kid teaching them how to do it and them doing it a lot and liking it and wanting to do it?

It just boggles my mind. I guess it still feels good even though they don't have a sex drive at that age?

It's very shocking though. >_< And it isn't safe. Even though they are of the same age so I'm not sure if I can really say anyone was abused in this...it's just shocking.


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

...

...

...

...

...

:rofl



Robot-Overlord said:


> I blame rainbow bacon for this.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 21, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Just wait until Japan catches wind of this.



a new shota Dōjinshi will be in the works


----------



## Tkae (Jun 21, 2010)

lol nice 

Studs getting starting early


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 21, 2010)

Mexican God said:


> This is like ur second fucking story with children in the same week. Do u intentionally look for stories like these?
> 
> You sick fuck


The op is doing research on failed hiding techniques so that they don't get caught.


----------



## Hero (Jun 21, 2010)

This reminds me of a book called Brave New World.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 21, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> This reminds me of a book called Brave New World.



Every thing reminds people of Brave New World.

"oh no debauchery! The world is falling into dystopia!"


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 21, 2010)

.....No comments......


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 21, 2010)

damn that gay mafia


----------



## arc (Jun 21, 2010)

Children are so gullible  

I wasn't really aware; can children that age even feel arousal and whatnot? I mean if they just thought it was a pleasurable passtime, better than football, I'm breaking the rules and doing the forbidden wheee then that's kinda... not that traumatising>>? Could be worse. They could have been raped...

Disturbing though.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

This is more tragic than I thought it would be.


----------



## Hero (Jun 21, 2010)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> Every thing reminds people of Brave New World.
> 
> "oh no debauchery! The world is falling into dystopia!"



I only said this because two kids kids were having sex and it was on a playground. I don't even know what to say but WHAT THE FUCKING HELL!


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

The sooner they learn the sooner they get into the buiseness


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Jun 21, 2010)

This made me Lol


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

So? Little kids experiment all the time. Doesn't mean they know what the fuck it means.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 21, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> I only said this because two kids kids were having sex and it was on a playground. I don't even know what to say but WHAT THE FUCKING HELL!



Sexual experimentation is actually somewhat normal amoung small children.


----------



## Malware (Jun 21, 2010)

WTF damn, I don't know what to say. I'm still in shock, seriously! o.0


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Hero (Jun 21, 2010)

Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> Sexual experimentation is actually somewhat normal amoung small children.



I know that. They experiment with their bodies and it's actually common for young brothers to engage in sexual intercourse/contact. I'm just trying to figure out how they got as far as anal sex.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 21, 2010)

Which episode was this from?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Which episode was this from?



The episode you didn't watch. (Couldn't resist)

How can boys perform anal sex at this age. Seriously.


----------



## Momoka (Jun 21, 2010)

Kids grow up so fast


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol



Thats all


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> The episode you didn't watch. (Couldn't resist)



I recall watching all of them last year, but I suppose season two was so bad I could not bear to remember any of it.  Or perhaps it was from season one, in which case, I have no excuse.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure of to respond to this.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe I once read a shota doujin just like this, but the mom joined in


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> The episode you didn't watch. (Couldn't resist)
> 
> How can boys perform anal sex at this age. Seriously.



By inserting the penis into the anus.


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2010)

wow i wondr where they got it from?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2010)

Noitora said:


> By inserting the penis into the anus.



The bottom must have been a real trooper. 6-year olds don't tend to carry about lube. Must have been a bit painful


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

Legend said:


> wow i wondr where they got it from?



Their eight year old mentor.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2010)

> "It's very emotional, very unsettling," the mother said. "You know, you're entrusting your child to someone to take care of them and protect them."


Yeah, brilliant parenting you lazy idiot.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> The bottom must have been a real trooper. 6-year olds don't tend to carry about lube. Must have been a bit painful



Power through it little Timmy, soldier on.


----------



## hadou (Jun 21, 2010)

Disgusting; how can two 6 year old kids do this is beyond me. Well, ladies and gentlemen, here we have two future pedophiles. For future reference, keep your kids away from them.


----------



## Evolet (Jun 21, 2010)

There doing it earlier and earlier. 

This is why you keep the porn away from the kids(and computers if there are not parental controls).


----------



## emROARS (Jun 21, 2010)

Noitora said:


> Power through it little Timmy, soldier on.



oh my god


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 21, 2010)

Who said shota was irrational... happens all the time 

LULZ.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 21, 2010)

This is so gay.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

hadou said:


> Disgusting; how can two 6 year old kids do this is beyond me. Well, ladies and gentlemen, here we have two future pedophiles. For future reference, keep your kids away from them.



What? Lol that makes no sense at all.

Just because they "experimented" like thousands/millions of other kids in the world doesn't mean they are in the least pedophiles..

I honestly hope you were joking.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)

emROARS said:


> oh my god



Little boys fucking, where is your God now.


----------



## Tkae (Jun 21, 2010)

hadou said:


> Disgusting; how can two 6 year old kids do this is beyond me. Well, ladies and gentlemen, here we have two future pedophiles. For future reference, keep your kids away from them.



How are they pedophiles?

They can't be pedophiles in the traditional sense if they're both children. They're the same age, so there's nothing weird about it (in the sense of them being on the path to pedophilia).

It's natural sex.

Two, consenting (shit)... people who are having a little fun.

Instead of worrying about them being pedophiles, I'd worry a little bit more about how they got hard enough to actually do anything beyond dry humping


----------



## hadou (Jun 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> What? Lol that makes no sense at all.
> 
> Just because they "experimented" like thousands/millions of other kids in the world doesn't mean they are in the least pedophiles..
> 
> I honestly hope you were joking.



People in college experiment, kids in high school experiment. Two 6 year old having sex is cause of great concern, specially at an age that may affect their mind forever. If you do not think these two kids may develop erroneous tendencies later on in life, then you are optimistic.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)

Tkae said:


> How are they pedophiles?
> 
> They can't be pedophiles in the traditional sense if they're both children. They're the same age, so there's nothing weird about it (in the sense of them being on the path to pedophilia).
> 
> ...





> Disgusting; how can two 6 year old kids do this is beyond me. Well, ladies and gentlemen, here we have two future pedophiles. For future reference, keep your kids away from them.





> here we have two future pedophiles. .





> two future pedophiles.






> *future *pedophiles.





> *future*





> *future*




Just a little hint.


----------



## taiga (Jun 21, 2010)

ewww. thats so nasty.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2010)

Just....wow


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuan said:


> i dont know what to say to this...except..OMFGSICKWTF!!!!!
> && the boy who taught them..forgot to mention do it to a GIRL. but still.....ADSLKFJSDKFJLS





**


----------



## Hero (Jun 21, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> The bottom must have been a real trooper. 6-year olds don't tend to carry about lube. Must have been a bit painful



Water works just fine. Or saliva is a good substitute.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Someone had to teach them this....maybe a counselor?


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 21, 2010)

A huge danger here is you don't want these to kids to grow up associating their libido with other 6 year old boys. If they associate arousal with 6 year old boys...life is going to be problematic for them later.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 21, 2010)

Tuan said:


> i dont know what to say to this...except..OMFGSICKWTF!!!!!
> && the boy who taught them..*forgot to mention do it to a GIRL*. but still.....ADSLKFJSDKFJLS



wait wut? :/


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> Water works just fine. Or saliva is a good substitute.



.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 21, 2010)

Asmodeus said:


> A huge danger here is you don't want these to kids to grow up associating their libido with other 6 year old boys. If they associate arousal with 6 year old boys...life is going to be problematic for them later.



Why would...nevermind.


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 21, 2010)

Kittan said:


> Why would...nevermind.



No, please, explain your incredulous tone. I think this will be funny.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 21, 2010)

Asmodeus said:


> No, please, explain your incredulous tone. I think this will be funny.



I'm sure you will.

Why would they associate their libido with 6 year old boys?  Other kids have had sex at a young age, they didn't grow up to become pedophiles.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 21, 2010)

I heard stories like this happening in  some playgrounds


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 21, 2010)

Kittan said:


> I'm sure you will.
> 
> Why would they associate their libido with 6 year old boys?  Other kids have had sex at a young age, they didn't grow up to become pedophiles.



It's obviously not a 1:1 ratio, but that kind of thing happening at a young age can cause some wires to reroute in ways they aren't intended to. 

I'm not screaming from the rooftops that "ZOMG THEY ARE GONNA BE PEDOS", but that in itself is an inherent danger is their minds make that association. Sexual activity really isn't intended at that age, and can have unfortunate side effects on kids that do wind up going through that.

Not 100%, but it isn't helping things any.


----------



## Psycho (Jun 21, 2010)

Asmodeus said:


> It's obviously not a 1:1 ratio, but that kind of thing happening at a young age can cause some wires to reroute in ways they aren't intended to.
> 
> I'm not screaming from the rooftops that "ZOMG THEY ARE GONNA BE PEDOS", but that in itself is an inherent danger is their minds make that association. Sexual activity really isn't intended at that age, and can have unfortunate side effects on kids that do wind up going through that.
> 
> Not 100%, but it isn't helping things any.



actually not, people who are exposed to sex at an older age are more likely to be pedophiles because of their attraction to the idea of innocence that they are used to; these boys are much more likely to become involved in alternative sexual practices because of the extra time they have to develop their "taste"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)

Psycho said:


> actually not, people who are exposed to sex at an older age are more likely to be pedophiles because of their attraction to the idea of innocence that they are used to; these boys are much more likely to become involved in alternative sexual practices because of the extra time they have to develop their "taste"



That's half of NF fucked then.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 21, 2010)

...

Last time I checked, you need a boner to have anal sex. How can 6 year olds have boners?


----------



## hadou (Jun 21, 2010)

Psycho said:


> actually not, people who are exposed to sex at an older age are more likely to be pedophiles because of their attraction to the idea of innocence that they are used to; these boys are much more likely to become involved in alternative sexual practices because of the extra time they have to develop their "taste"



So most people on the planet and almost every one on the forums "are more likely to be pedophiles"? Could you please tell me where you live so that I can personally examine your head? Oh, I bet puberty is hitting you hard; stay tough you brave little soldier


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2010)

Avalon said:


> ...
> 
> Last time I checked, you need a boner to have anal sex. How can 6 year olds have boners?



I've heard of cases of women going into puberty at age six and having menstrual cycles then as well. I do not see why a man couldn't either. Or boy.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 21, 2010)

Avalon said:


> ...
> 
> Last time I checked, you need a boner to have anal sex. How can 6 year olds have boners?



Newborns have boners. look it up


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2010)

No, no. Humans of the male persuasion have been capable of erections since birth. It's the production of semen that comes with puberty.

^ Ninja Edit ^:



> Newborns have boners. look it up



****


----------



## Yellow (Jun 21, 2010)

At first I thought it said 





> 6-Year-Old *Boy *Caught Having Sex At Day Camp


and I was like 

But then I read it again and realized it said


> 6-Year-Old *Boys* Caught Having Sex At Day Camp


and I was like


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2010)

You are disturbing.

I like it.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 21, 2010)

loli watch it live! at camp.....


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2010)

hadou said:


> People in college experiment, kids in high school experiment. Two 6 year old having sex is cause of great concern, specially at an age that may affect their mind forever. If you do not think these two kids may develop erroneous tendencies later on in life, then you are optimistic.



College students and high school students are two completely different topics when it comes to sex. 

The only concern in this story is that they shouldn't do it at that age again and thats the end of that and thats up to the parents. 

Like I said, its not completely abnormal for kids to experiment sexually at that age and I doubt they will remember it well into the future. 

If a sexual experiment at that age was to affect everyone in the way you think, then we would have many more pedophiles (or so you say) and that is simply not the case.


----------



## hadou (Jun 22, 2010)

Bleach said:


> College students and high school students are two completely different topics when it comes to sex.
> 
> The only concern in this story is that they shouldn't do it at that age again and thats the end of that and thats up to the parents.
> 
> ...



Learn about neuroscience or psychology, then you can present a founded argument. Your words have not scientific grounds at all.


----------



## Psycho (Jun 22, 2010)

hadou said:


> So most people on the planet and almost every one on the forums "are more likely to be pedophiles"? Could you please tell me where you live so that I can personally examine your head? Oh, I bet puberty is hitting you hard; stay tough you brave little soldier



people on the internet are exposed to sex earlier due to the absurd amount of porn; your mistaking "exposition to sex" with "actually having sex"

and of course, puberty jokes as offenses are a common sign of linking intelligence to age; common between people of low I.Q.s or low self-esteem... what i'm saying in layman's terms is "either you're not very smart for using that joke, or you're just full of hot air"

EDIT: nah, i'm just messing with you, devalorization of puberty is common between people who were repressed during that time of their life, normally parental or sexual pressure


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 22, 2010)

This can only be Sarah Palin's fault.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 22, 2010)

Yellow said:


> At first I thought it said
> and I was like
> 
> But then I read it again and realized it said
> ...



This.


----------



## Juice (Jun 22, 2010)

I just realized myself it sad boy*s*


----------



## Smokahontas (Jun 22, 2010)

... can't connect with it


----------



## King of heaven (Jun 22, 2010)

WHAT.
THE.
FUCK!!!!


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Jun 22, 2010)

That's some crazy shit, kids learn so fast these days. . .


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jun 22, 2010)

disgusting. From who did the 8 year old get his info? 

im sure the fathers are proud that their sons are playing brokeback mountain at the age of 6 already.


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2010)

I pity the mom. It's damn creepy, I know children can have some sexual plays together but not to this point. 

I bet the 8 years old initiator is a pedo victim or something like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds like there might have been some abuse at the hands of someone else older in the boy who taught them this.

When I was younger, in day care probably around the time I was ten or so, a little girl got caught having a boy to lick her vagina. The girl vanished after the incident and I remember that a parent of a friend told me later that the girl ended up getting taken from her father because it was suspected that he had taught her that and done it to her.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

That's fucked up, yo. I really think we do need to have a government service where, if you're pregnant, you and the father should have to get mental evaluations and take Parenting classes. Parenting seems to be getting worse and worse and worse.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my god, I can't believe this. Is there a video to prove this actually happened?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh my god, I can't believe this. Is there a video to prove this actually happened?


That's more than a little unnerving.


----------



## MdB (Jun 22, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> The sooner they learn the sooner they get into the buiseness



Why are you so terrible JINBEI?


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Jun 22, 2010)

sooooo many hateful comments here. don't you people understand that boys will be boys?


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 22, 2010)

Doesn't bother me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2010)

they grow em so young these days


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like they misunderstood the meaning of playing with "toy soldiers"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

We used to call this "bucking" when I was a kid. Kids experiment, you know? I blame liberals.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2010)

meh, i was popping boners at 8. But the worst i did was have my friend sit on my lap and grind on me pretending i was hurt when she did it since she was getting back at me. 

Now these little guys are doing anal penetration and shit.....whoa fellas, slow down a little. They shouldn't be doing this shit for another 9 years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Give them 4 years and they'll be fathers, or running a bath house all their own. :33


----------



## The_Light (Jun 22, 2010)

I lol'd  Somehow I can't seem to find it within me to be upset about this. Probably cuz I don't think there's a reason to be, but meh. Where they found condoms is beyond me! And having to go through the day with all that ish on your stick!


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jun 22, 2010)

This is bound to happen when you don't teach your children about sex.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 22, 2010)

Test them.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> Test them.



There was a dude?


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 22, 2010)

Just to get this clear; them being gay together is not the problem. Why people feel the need to bring this up when expressing their disgust is just a sign of homophobia.

What's wrong is them having sex...AT ALL. Had this been with a little girl, I'm pretty sure a lot of you would of been a lot less shocked and grossed out. Which is stupid, and hypocritical since it's just as wrong (actually, I remember a similar thread awhile ago proving the reactions as just that...). But yeah, this might be a sign of sexual abuse. Experimenting is one thing, but full-on sex? Too young.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think that words can describe this.....


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Oh, my god. This is what happens when people think it's okay to make sex out to be like it's normal for everyone to do it willy nilly.



It is normal.




> So disgusting. Both the acts and their age and gender make this appalling.


No shit?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> There was a dude?



Yeah, behind the fence outside the building in the background.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, that's disgusting.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 22, 2010)

This sounds an awful lot like a copypasta I saw on /a/ once...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Yeah, behind the fence outside the building in the background.



I'd say it's interesting, but it's not 



RoguefanAM said:


> Just to get this clear; them being gay together is not the problem. Why people feel the need to bring this up when expressing their disgust is just a sign of homophobia.
> 
> What's wrong is them having sex...AT ALL. Had this been with a little girl, I'm pretty sure a lot of you would of been a lot less shocked and grossed out. Which is stupid, and hypocritical since it's just as wrong (actually, I remember a similar thread awhile ago proving the reactions as just that...). But yeah, this might be a sign of sexual abuse. Experimenting is one thing, but full-on sex? Too young.



LOL Had it been a little girl? People would be more outraged. People just chalk this up to "boys being boys" and if it was a girl there'd be heads rolling.


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm just gonna come out and say it. 

What the hell's the big deal?

They aren't hurting anyone. They obviously don't have diseases. It's consensual, and not even in the authority figure taking advantage of a trusting miner p*d*p**** type way, but two peers consenting. And as far as I know it's not so terribly uncommon for younger children of the same to experiment on each other. How bout we just educate them? 

Also Ishinoue needs to grow up past being a Podunk homophobe who thinks sex is some icky thing that needs to be locked away


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Not when the media is showing kids at young ages to do it. It is scientifically proven that it isn't normal for children at that age to be wanting to do that crap, (omitted)
> 
> Realized I can't give tood back to people just cuz they're acting sarcastic.



That's not the medias fault buddy, its the kids parents. Stop blaming shit on society when you yourself the parent could do something about it. 

oh and thanks for the neg, playing the victim yet again? "wah waha, the media is brainwashing the youth!" "wah, wah his opinion makes sense and it butthurted me!" Loser.

You know what we call someone who constantly plays the victim of things?


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> I'd say it's interesting, but it's not
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Had it been a little girl? People would be more outraged. People just chalk this up to "boys being boys" and if it was a girl there'd be heads rolling.



Since when does "boys being boys" include sleeping around with each other? O.o

The parents and adult community? Probably. But I was referring to NF. Maybe most people on here don't take it seriously, or are joking, but a prepubescent having sex usually isn't something enviable. I know a lot of guys glorify losing their virginity at a early age, but getting laid earlier in life is not always a good thing emotionally/psychologically (even if it is consensual). For people not taking prepubescent boys having sex at a young age seriously, just look at the talk in the female pedophiles thread(s).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah finally reached at this level.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 22, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Not when the media is showing kids at young ages to do it. It is scientifically proven that it isn't normal for children at that age to be wanting to do that crap, (omitted)
> 
> Realized I can't give tood back to people just cuz they're acting sarcastic.



I don't see how its the media's fault for showing two little boys how to have anal sex. I bet if I go through all the TV channels suitable for little kids I'll find anything about how to penetrate your best friend's anus. :33 It's the parents fault for letting this happening or there's something wrong with the camp itself, maybe someone put them up to doing this?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

Question is, where did that 8 year old learn this from? Parents being actual sick fucks or just forgot to lock the door during nooky? It's bad enough that there's kids in their early teens getting pregnant. The thought of an 8 year old teaching preschoolers this type of shit is just hard to think about..


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

RoguefanAM said:


> Since when does "boys being boys" include sleeping around with each other? O.o
> 
> The parents and adult community? Probably. But I was referring to NF. Maybe most people on here don't take it seriously, or are joking, but a prepubescent having sex usually isn't something enviable. I know a lot of guys glorify losing their virginity at a early age, but getting laid earlier in life is not always a good thing emotionally/psychologically (even if it is consensual). For people not taking prepubescent boys having sex at a young age seriously, just look at the talk in the female pedophiles thread(s).



I agree they shouldn't be doing things sexual, but it generally is less of a concern with a young boy because it's more acceptable even if it shouldn't be. It's a double standard between the sexes when it should be really wrong for both. Not more wrong for a girl to be than a boy.


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think this is relevant...
*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Q5rgthgr0o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Q5rgthgr0o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 22, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say it.
> 
> What the hell's the big deal?
> 
> They aren't hurting anyone. They obviously don't have diseases. It's consensual, and not even in the authority figure taking advantage of a trusting miner p*d*p**** type way, but two peers consenting.



How do you know that?

One of those 6 year olds could easily have pressured or talked the other boy into it, because he wanted to mimick that 8 year old kid


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say it.
> 
> What the hell's the big deal?
> 
> ...


You're advocating six year olds having anal sex and you think someone needs to grow up? 

I can't believe anyone can think this is okay, no matter if its two girls or boys, that shouldn't even matter. Second off, even if they were grown, you can't fuck on a playground or in public places.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 22, 2010)

RoguefanAM said:


> Just to get this clear; them being gay together is not the problem. Why people feel the need to bring this up when expressing their disgust is just a sign of homophobia.
> 
> What's wrong is them having sex...AT ALL. Had this been with a little girl, I'm pretty sure a lot of you would of been a lot less shocked and grossed out. Which is stupid, and hypocritical since it's just as wrong (actually, I remember a similar thread awhile ago proving the reactions as just that...). But yeah, this might be a sign of sexual abuse. Experimenting is one thing, but full-on sex? Too young.



If it was a little boy and girl doing this, half the posts in this thread would be supporting and congratulating the boy for his sexual adventures. But this is NF you shouldn't really expect much.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> If it was a little boy and girl doing this, half the posts in this thread would be supporting and congratulating the boy for his sexual adventures. But this is NF you shouldn't really expect much.


I doubt that, given the age I think people would react the same.


----------



## zuul (Jun 22, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> If it was a little boy and girl doing this, half the posts in this thread would be supporting and congratulating the boy for his sexual adventures. But this is NF you shouldn't really expect much.



I wouldn't.

For them to know about that sort of thing means some of them has been exposed to thing he shouldn't have by adults, if not simply raped.

Cannot you see how utterly wrong it is ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

Some people think that this is perfectly safe an natural for kids to be doing this. I don't know how that can be possible. And yeah, it makes me think that somewhere down the line someone did teach them something, or at least one of them was taught and taught the others.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

A woman I know, her niece told me of that two girls in her class got high on some markers and begin having sex with each other (fingering, licking whatever). Keep in mind they were like 11 or 12 (I doubt they were really high on markers). The adults just thought it was cute and amusing... I was like "Wtf? That's wrong...". People aren't fully sexually mature until 14-16 :\ doing shit before then CAN cause real problems like reproduction problems.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say it.
> 
> What the hell's the big deal?
> 
> ...



Sex isn't really something people should be doing unless they are responsible....and there's no way that 6 year old kids are responsible enough to be doing such a thing.

Not to mention there's just no way that they should really know such an adult thing like that.

If they remember what they did when they're older they might be traumatized by it. Since I don't think these kids could have sexual urges yet at that age, they might not really be gay....which means that when they remember this later they'll feel really weird about it.

Either way I don't see how they wouldn't end up regretting this.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 22, 2010)

I have only one comment: lol


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2010)

Next story: Two year old children are engaging in sexual relations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Next story: Two year old children are engaging in sexual relations.


Next story: twin siblings shown engaging in homosexual sex acts in the womb.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 22, 2010)

6 Yr Olds? Thats too early.


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 23, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Sex isn't really something people should be doing unless they are responsible....and there's no way that 6 year old kids are responsible enough to be doing such a thing.
> 
> Not to mention there's just no way that they should really know such an adult thing like that.
> 
> ...



In the case of two healthy males neither disease nor pregnancy is an issue so shouldn't we just educate them so they can be responsible. I mean is wear a condom really any harder then look both ways when crossing the street?

I knew what sex was by the time I was in first grade, as my friend whos' parents told him told me, believe me there's nothing traumatizing about knowing a penis goes into a vagina no matter how young you are. 

And to everyone claiming you don't have urges at that age, they clearly wouldn't be consensually repeating it if they didn't enjoy the way it feels. 

Why would the memories of it later in life be anymore embarrassing then the first girl you kissed? Isn't that just society that needs to be more accepting of homosexuality? None of my gay friends are embarrassed by the fact that they first tried women.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> In the case of two healthy males neither disease nor pregnancy is an issue so shouldn't we just educate them so they can be responsible. I mean is wear a condom really any harder then look both ways when crossing the street?
> 
> I knew what sex was by the time I was in first grade, as my friend whos' parents told him told me, believe me there's nothing traumatizing about knowing a penis goes into a vagina no matter how young you are.
> 
> ...



Dude you're arguing from a losing standpoint. Pretty much anyone is going to say that six year olds shouldn't be having sex. Knowing about sex and having sex are entirely different things.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt that, given the age I think people would react the same.



What's possibly given me and Lu Bu that impression is the content in some of the past threads involving prepubescent boys and sex. Like the female p*d*p**** thread(s).


----------



## Spirit (Jun 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> College students and high school students are two completely different topics when it comes to sex.
> 
> The only concern in this story is that they shouldn't do it at that age again and thats the end of that and thats up to the parents.
> 
> ...



You seem to remember yours. 

Anyways, the claim that you'll grow up to be a p*d*p**** because you liked a prepubescent when you yourself were prepubescent is ridiculous.

You know how some of us had puppy love right? You could've asked that guy if he still like prepubescent girls like he used to when he was 6. Maybe he too is speaking from experience: he liked a girl and he still like girls and not women. 

Best opportunity to employ argument against the man and not be wrong. 

@topic:
lolwtf.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 23, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> In the case of two healthy males neither disease nor pregnancy is an issue so shouldn't we just educate them so they can be responsible. I mean is wear a condom really any harder then look both ways when crossing the street?
> 
> I knew what sex was by the time I was in first grade, as my friend whos' parents told him told me, believe me there's nothing traumatizing about knowing a penis goes into a vagina no matter how young you are.
> 
> ...



There are nerve endings on the areas so yes they'll feel good, but they won't have the urge to do it unless informed of it until their body starts producing the chemicals to give them those urges. Guess what, that doesn't happen until around puberty.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 23, 2010)

What do you expect, they're from Leesburg after-all. 

/florida resident facepalm...


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2010)

superattackpea said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say it.
> 
> What the hell's the big deal?
> 
> ...



you gonna educate minors on what sex is? you sound like a pedo yourself to be honest no kid should be doing this at this age.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2010)

... I have no words....


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

8 YEAR OLD IS A PIMP.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't even know what to say about children these days. 6 and 8 year olds should be outside playing not sexing each other.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 23, 2010)

What's the point in having anal sex at age 6 when your dick is the size of a toothpick.

Pointless, silly, kids r pointless.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 23, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What's the point in having anal sex at age 6 when your dick is the size of a toothpick.
> 
> Pointless, silly, kids r pointless.



I hoped their arses were clean before experimenting


----------



## Soda (Jun 23, 2010)

Boys will be boys. 

I doubt this will make them pedophiles when they grow up and if they are gay who cares.

I'm not advocating little children having sex, just saying if they do I doubt it will be traumatizing if it was consensual and stuff and they just were just experimenting. If it was a pedo doing it it would be completely different.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 23, 2010)

Can someone not particularly like the prospect of little kids having sex while simultaneously not believing it will scar them for life and "OMG IT'S THE END! BRAVE NEW WORLD IS CUMMINGS AND I SCARED!"?

Not to mention the strong insinuation that it's more wrong because they're doing it with each other.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jun 23, 2010)

this is LOL


----------



## Jeefus (Jun 23, 2010)

How did the "other boys" know what oral and anal are?? That's also needs to be investigated


----------



## Kittan (Jun 23, 2010)

What if one of these boys got pregnant, who would take care of the baby?

They need to think about this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2010)

If you were to stick a bunch of boys into a room alone, even nude of this age to play. They would never reach the conclusion of anal sex. There has to be outside influence.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you were to stick a bunch of boys into a room alone, even nude of this age to play. They would never reach the conclusion of anal sex. There has to be outside influence.



Exactly, its probably something to do with the day camp, that or they have disturbed parents.


----------



## Spirit (Jun 24, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If you were to stick a bunch of boys into a room alone, even nude of this age to play. They would never reach the conclusion of anal sex. There has to be outside influence.



There's no way to prove this.


----------



## vervex (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, not the first time I hear such stories. According to my mother one day when I was 4 years old I came back home and asked her innocently: "Mommy, why did *kid I won't name* asked her brother to insert his penis inside her vagina?" 

I had no idea what a "penis" and a "vagina" were are the time. She was shocked and when to see the mother whose children were only 5-6 years old to warn her. 

True story. Life is fucked up.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 24, 2010)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)                .


----------



## Jashinnn (Jun 24, 2010)

just...


----------



## quizmasterG (Jun 24, 2010)

this topic is pretty gay..


----------



## uvertherainbow (Jun 24, 2010)

kids these days tisk tisk


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 24, 2010)

And not just any sex, BUT GAY SEX.

This is just proof that the gay mafia has already begun subverting our children's minds.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jun 24, 2010)

to be very honest, there is nothing inherently wrong with a couple of kids having sex. hopefully they practise safer sex.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 24, 2010)

Tokyo Jihen said:


> There's no way to prove this.



Yes there is.

Stick a bunch of nudes boys in a room and record them.

Pretty simple.


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Jun 24, 2010)

Perhaps the older boy's parents need to keep their porn in a better place. Cause I'm betting that's where he learned it from. found it by accident and they just didn't notice perhaps?


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 24, 2010)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> to be very honest, there is nothing inherently wrong with a couple of kids having sex. hopefully they practise safer sex.



I don't what to say.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 24, 2010)

This crazy but nothing new for me heard worst shit


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 24, 2010)

I believe this incident is going to be quite disastrous for all the children involved. Not, of course, because of the actions themselves, but because of the retarded over-protective parent reactions.

They've brought so much attention to this case and these kids I just hope no one manages to figure out who they are.



Adonis said:


> Can someone not particularly like the prospect of little kids having sex while simultaneously not believing it will scar them for life and "OMG IT'S THE END! BRAVE NEW WORLD IS CUMMINGS AND I SCARED!"?
> 
> Not to mention the strong insinuation that it's more wrong because they're doing it with each other.



You make too much sense for NF, man. Can't you go somewhere else so the regulars here can rave maniacally like usual without having to worry about sensible comments being posted in every thread?


----------



## fedcom (Jun 24, 2010)

[size=+3]NICE!!!!!![/size]


On a serious note, I agree with Paramacetol Boy. Stupid homophobic mom.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2010)

Kittan said:


> What if one of these boys got pregnant



That's impossible, dude.


----------



## fedcom (Jun 24, 2010)

Nothing is impossible with a little


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 24, 2010)

Your signature is way to small


----------



## Soca (Jun 24, 2010)

yea make it bigger


----------



## Fuse (Jun 24, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with kids. And I'm not talking about the 6 year olds, I'm talking about the 8 year old. The 6 year olds are probably gonna be messed up when they get older.


----------



## Elias (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope they used protection.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 24, 2010)

Kids will be kids...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 24, 2010)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> to be very honest, there is nothing inherently wrong with a couple of kids having sex. hopefully they practise safer sex.



Come now PB, it's quite bad actually. Sexual activity before kids are physically mature has been shown to cause physical damage to their bodies. It's why pedophilia is so horrible for one. 

I mean, kids are curious and whatnot, but they shouldn't be doing shit this early. Damn whoever taught that 8 year old (some fail parent is in this, his or the kid's who taught him) really needs to learn what's right to teach a person and when :\ bah.


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2010)

i feel bad for the kids.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

when I first read this thread I was like  and then lol



Cynthia said:


> The bottom must have been a real trooper. 6-year olds don't tend to carry about lube. Must have been a bit painful


indeed, where did the 8 one learned 



Noitora said:


> Little boys fucking, where is your God now.


he is sad



hadou said:


> People in college experiment, kids in high school experiment. Two 6 year old having sex is cause of great concern, specially at an age that may affect their mind forever. If you do not think these two kids may develop erroneous tendencies later on in life, then you are optimistic.


the only way it will affect them is, if parent make a deal about it and scare them, that is why young rape victims get traumatized


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 24, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Come now PB, it's quite bad actually. Sexual activity before kids are physically mature has been shown to cause physical damage to their bodies.



[citation needed]


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 25, 2010)

You want proof that sexual activity with people who are not through puberty will do damage? :\ fine I'll look for it after work.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2010)

BAD BD said:


> [citation needed]







> For children aged below 11, we consider all forms of sexual exposure  inappropriate, and especially for children aged 10 and younger. This  includes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Inappropriate Sexual Behaviors*
> 
> Sexually reactive children may react to their exposure to sexual  activities by:
> 
> ...





> *Signs of Sexual Disturbance*
> 
> Toni Cavanagh Johnson, a psychologist specializing in childhood  sexual development, lists signs of concern in children up to the age of  about 12:
> 
> ...


The fact that this needs to be listed is just really sad. It's not normal for children to engage in sex no matter how much you guys want it to be. It's bullshit.

Edit: Bolded...what the FUCK? I thought that was an across the board thing.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 25, 2010)

rofl, only in America


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 25, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> rofl, only in America



Pretty sure you can't boil this down to "just an American phenomenon"


----------



## Soca (Jun 25, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> rofl, only in America



im pretty sure theres worse things around the world sir settle down


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 25, 2010)

Kids experiment sexually all the time. Anal sex is a stretch at that age though. But if he learned it from the other boy, who probably learned it off the internet or something..Well then, whatever.

What's the news in this?

About that sexual list..What's "beyond their age"? Go to an elementary school or near one and listen to those kids talk. They definitely know a lot about sex.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2010)

Chu-kun♥ said:


> Kids experiment sexually all the time. Anal sex is a stretch at that age though. But if he learned it from the other boy, who probably learned it off the internet or something..Well then, whatever.
> 
> What's the news in this?


Read the study I posted, its not a stretch, its flat out wrong. 

Kids this age shouldn't be exposed to pornography and kids this age shouldn't be engaging in adult sexual activity. Its all right there.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea, yea. I read that list.

But kids do it all the time. It's been like that forever. Kids will always be curious about sex.


----------



## hammer (Jun 25, 2010)

Chu-kun♥ said:


> Yea, yea. I read that list.
> 
> But kids do it all the time. It's been like that forever. Kids will always be curious about sex.



theres a difference between seeing each other naked and shoving a dick up the ass


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 25, 2010)

Kids participate in someone sexual behavior at times. It's usually nothing beyond touching though. 

What interests me is how the the other kid learned it.

Internet? Sexual abuse? Books? Tv? Hearing about it? Experimenting?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2010)

Chu-kun♥ said:


> Yea, yea. I read that list.
> 
> But kids do it all the time. It's been like that forever. Kids will always be curious about sex.


Bullshit, the number of kids that have actual penetrative sex is very slim probably up until at least age ten. 

It hasn't been like this forever and a more natural reaction for kids this age is disgust, not trying it.


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 25, 2010)

While I understand they were probably curious, I'm not quite comfortable with little kids having sex especially if this was my kid. In all honestly I'd be quite horrified if I were these parents.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2010)

RoguefanAM said:


> What's possibly given me and Lu Bu that impression is the content in some of the past threads involving prepubescent boys and sex. Like the female p*d*p**** thread(s).



Your right.

Every time I see a thread where a man raped a woman there is always such outrage, but then a woman rapes a man, it's all good. If she's hot. 

This section is retarded.



Insane Samurai said:


> you gonna educate minors on what sex is? you sound like a pedo yourself to be honest no kid should be doing this at this age.



Eh, I was educated on sex from when I was a young child. Didn't get it for a long time, obviously, but it certainly made it less awkward when I did.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 25, 2010)

Chu-kun, you're confusing genuine curiosity from kids with sexual desires with kids. Sexual desires are NOT normal in pre-pubescent people. There are no hormones that are produced to have the sexual desire at that age. Curiosity is one thing, this was not mere curiosity that led to it but some sexual deviance. Let them just enjoy being kids running around playing tag and such, worry about sex later. High school will make em stressed enough about getting laid


----------



## Anjali (Jun 26, 2010)

I find it strange that 6 year old nowadays can get an erection.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2010)

Atta boy. **


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2010)

Well kids experiment all the time, though for them to go this far is pretty unusual. Maybe one of them saw a porn vid or something.


----------



## Eboue (Jun 26, 2010)

what a player.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

skeletor and his mighty breakfast burrito have done it again


----------



## Blackskull (Jun 26, 2010)

Im suprised the 8 year old could form an erection.


----------

